# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Apistogramma viejita II - Super Red from Germany

## blueblue

_Apistogramma viejita_ II Super red from Mr.Wilhelm in Germany:

I just received it two days ago and it was one of my recent purchase of German apistos. This one is really cool  :Smile: 

P.S.: Again, this fish is actually an _Apistogramma macmasteri_ (or a mix of it) but is always traded until the name of viejita.

----------


## Wackytpt

Very nice apisto u have there. My male apsito just died. sad man

----------


## benny

> this fish is actually an _Apistogramma macmasteri_ (or a mix of it) but is always traded until the name of viejita.


Interesting....

Does this means that it's actually _Apistogramma macmasteri_? Or a hybrid of _A. macmasteri_?

Cheers,

----------


## blueblue

> Very nice apisto u have there. My male apsito just died. sad man


 Oh.. sad to learn that ...  :Sad:

----------


## blueblue

> Interesting....
> 
> Does this means that it's actually _Apistogramma macmasteri_? Or a hybrid of _A. macmasteri_?
> 
> Cheers,


As i know, it is a hybrid among several closely related species while it definitely has the gene from macmasteri.  :Smile:

----------


## taygu

Hi Blueblue, the fish coloration are just fantastic.

----------


## Wackytpt

> Oh.. sad to learn that ...


Got my pair in from HK with the help of a good friend. Still hoping if he can bring another pair in. I still have the female and don't want to give up on breeding this beautiful fishes. I mean to more experienced apisto fishnatic. The Apistogramma viejita is a farm bred fishes. Thus losing its comparison to the wild apistos.

Since you have kept them before, Could you enlighten me of their needs, water parameters and breeding of these beautiful fishes. I have the pair (before the male died) for more the 6 months, but I have never see them mate before. I still want to try to breed them. (If I can find another pair or male)

Thanks

This is the deceased male



This is the female

----------


## mervin

fancy "meeting" u here Blueblue !  :Grin:

----------


## CacaManiac

sad to hear of your loss Wackytpt.. 

Blue's fish is really vibrant~

----------


## blueblue

> Hi Blueblue, the fish coloration are just fantastic.


Thanks taygu  :Smile: 




> fancy "meeting" u here Blueblue !


Great to see you here Mervin  :Smile: 




> Got my pair in from HK with the help of a good friend. Still hoping if he can bring another pair in. I still have the female and don't want to give up on breeding this beautiful fishes. I mean to more experienced apisto fishnatic. The Apistogramma viejita is a farm bred fishes. Thus losing its comparison to the wild apistos.
> 
> Since you have kept them before, Could you enlighten me of their needs, water parameters and breeding of these beautiful fishes. I have the pair (before the male died) for more the 6 months, but I have never see them mate before. I still want to try to breed them. (If I can find another pair or male)
> 
> Thanks


Oh.. sorry to hear of the loss...
Viejita is a strong species which can breed quite easily. The conditions
for keeping it are typical for apistos: soft and slightly acidic clean water, temperature 27C.

The only concern is: As many fish farms, especially those in mainland
China, used a lot of colour enhancers to make the fish redder... some fish are infertile or they are deeply weakened by all those chemicals.. so, i myself will only buy the german's as the german fish farms produce the best quality ones...





> sad to hear of your loss Wackytpt.. 
> Blue's fish is really vibrant~


Thanks CacaManiac  :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

My initial pair was also from german fish farm. Got someone to bring it back specially from HK. Now only left the female. Actually a question to ask, is it easy to differentiate a viejita & a macmasteri? How is the apisto market in HK? any sighting of Viejita from from Mr.Wilhelm in Germany?

----------


## blueblue

> My initial pair was also from german fish farm. Got someone to bring it back specially from HK. Now only left the female. Actually a question to ask, is it easy to differentiate a viejita & a macmasteri? How is the apisto market in HK? any sighting of Viejita from from Mr.Wilhelm in Germany?


Hmm, actually, pure viejita does not appear in the hobby now (P.S.: it does not look beautiful at all). Whenever we find that a "viejita" has a red shoulder, it is already a macmasteris/ a hybrid. Plus, viejita's tail is round and never shows the double tips...

----------


## DamonC

Hello,

I know this is an old thread but was wondering if anyone has any information on these apistos in regards to availibility? I'm looking to buy.

Thanks,
Damon

----------


## goody992828

> Hello,
> 
> I know this is an old thread but was wondering if anyone has any information on these apistos in regards to availibility? I'm looking to buy.
> 
> Thanks,
> Damon


 
Bro

You can follow this thread, from bro scope in this Aq forum

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=59698

----------

